
California Wildfire Likely Spread Nuclear Contamination From Toxic Site? - howard941
https://truthout.org/articles/california-wildfire-likely-spread-nuclear-contamination-from-toxic-site/
======
coolspot
Realtime radiation maps:

[http://radiationnetwork.com/DetailMaps.htm](http://radiationnetwork.com/DetailMaps.htm)

[https://www.epa.gov/radnet/near-real-time-and-laboratory-
dat...](https://www.epa.gov/radnet/near-real-time-and-laboratory-data-state)

[https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-bakersfield-
ca](https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-bakersfield-ca)

~~~
jweir
Thanks [https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-san-francisco-
ca](https://www.epa.gov/radnet/radnet-air-data-san-francisco-ca) shows a clear
increase during the fires. Note that graph is log10 scale.

Now, can someone explain what this data means, and how dangerous these levels
are?

------
nickgrosvenor
The good news is this article is bullshit, fear mongering.

~~~
oriel
Proof?

------
jbob2000
This is fairly easy to independently verify. Take your Geiger counters around
the affected areas and tell me if they spike. There is also plenty of
commercial equipment that detects other chemicals. It is simply a matter of
time before someone unexpectedly picks up dangerous readings (or doesn’t,
because there’s no threat).

~~~
simlevesque
> It is simply a matter of time before someone unexpectedly picks up dangerous
> readings (or doesn’t, because there’s no threat)

How long do you have to wait for absence of proof to become proof of absence ?

~~~
rocqua
Depends on your null-hypothesis. Or, from a baysian point of view, it depends
on your prior distribution.

------
vpribish
truthout is not a great source for actual information, it's like a left-handed
FOX.

------
wowzap
Are those chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer?

~~~
i_am_nomad
Most non-Californians won’t get this joke. But I did.

~~~
saagarjha
It is not uncommon knowledge that California has Proposition 65, and that many
products bear this warning even if sold outside of California because they are
are also sold unaltered in the state and must follow the appropriate labeling
rules. So many people are already aware of this “meme”.

